# CigarGirlie Smurf-off



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

THIS is how you spend a Saturday. A private herf in the back room of a local B&M with the mad bomber smurf packerjh, CigarGirlie, and


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey...the photographer isn't in the pic!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Booze, cigars and great laughs what more can I ask for.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

damn jason.... you make that chair look like a play chair.... which makes you being the smurfbomber even funnier


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Have fun guys and gals. Wish I was there. I will be in Hawaii at the end of december, so if anyone wants to join .....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Swany said:


> Have fun guys and gals. Wish I was there. I will be in Hawaii at the end of december, so if anyone wants to join .....


Oooooo we are all going now!!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay I have two questions:

1) Is that a fkn bear in the top right hand corner of the first pic? WTF is that all about? Protects the stash?
2) Mooch, expecting a phone call? Or do you have a concert to sing at later in the evening?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Yes. And Yes.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

What a herf! Bombs were flying, good beer consumed and great smokes too!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like some good times were had! Love that the So Cal Herfers were well represented.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure send the 1st class tickets bro


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed it. looks like a goodtime


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

The So-Calers were in tha hizzous and they were packing!

Almost as soon as I walked in the door, Jessica smacked me with these...



Liga #9
La Vieja Habana
Anejo...all YUM!!

Then Eric unleashes this...straight off my wishlist!



Dude...an 80 years...way cool!!

Thanks for a great time, Gianna, Jessica, and Eric! I just wish I could have stayed longer!!!

Jason


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Dang you all are so far away from me.. Glad to see the love happens in real life!! I'm def doing the Hawaii herf once I get this damn tele-transporter fixed.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah Smurfiie you are a big bully too!! 
You smacked me around with Cupcake red velvet wine (now consumed) and then your kidlet smacked us with chocolate cigars. (all gone too)!!!

Smurfiee you are a big bully too!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like good times were had. Someday soon I hope to meet these new to me puffers!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Looks like good times were had. Someday soon I hope to meet these new to me puffers!!


Ahuh, you best not be including the phrase....you want to meet our livers with some fava beans and a nice chianti!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That does sound quite enticing.......


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Dang...wish I had been there for that! Looks like I am not getting over there this year after all.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

yesterday was quite the party! 2 B&Ms, 3smokes each, some nice purchases, and lots of wine, beer and food!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

We are still partying. Zimas, Four Lokos, and flapjacks!!! Ya Baby!!! Better than Vegggggggggaaaasssss!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Gianna Gianna Gianna...you and your cocoanut butt four lokos...don't you ever learn??


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Gianna Gianna Gianna...you and your cocoanut butt four lokos...don't you ever learn??


Ummm Yes I didn't have coconut butt four loko this time!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this may be in your future....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I think this may be in your future....


:nono: :nono: :nono:
You best not even think of sending that my way!!! Grrrr


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Who said anything about "sending"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Who said anything about "sending"


No doorbell ditch either!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad I am on the plane before that blue bottle lands!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Glad I am on the plane before that blue bottle lands!


You know that looks like it can be thrown into a small flat rate and mailed to apple valley. :biglaugh:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> You know that looks like it can be thrown into a small flat rate and mailed to apple valley. :biglaugh:


:argue:


----------

